# Yawn...



## arctictern (20 Oct 2004)

I hope I get my call soon so I can start doing something meaningful with my life.


----------



## e_pelletier (14 Nov 2004)

same here


----------



## devoid (14 Nov 2004)

lol I hear ya! they said that the board met for my job on the 3rd and that they would call within a week.... someone do the math but I know that a week has passed... The wait has to be the worst part...


----------



## e_pelletier (14 Nov 2004)

believe me it is , Ive been told that i was on and off the committee so many times , they also told me that my medical was approved and denied as often AND   they lost my file twice , how much more stressfull can it be, last i heard i was still on the merit list but am still waiting. 

then i see all you guys getting called and little old me that Had the idea of taking the course in french am waiting like a fool.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Nov 2004)

Guys just a quick question, do you feel the only way you can have a meaningful life is to be in the military?


----------



## white (14 Nov 2004)

Having a meaningful career makes you actually feel like your making a difference and been part of such a good team makes you feel like you've done something good with your life instead of working behind a desk your whole life not doing much.


----------



## devoid (14 Nov 2004)

You may not understand what some of us DO for a living... My job is very physical and ... unclean... so I'm looking forward to basic the work my be hard but its clean... and they try not to ask you to do things that are unnessarily dangerous in training...


----------



## AZA-02 (15 Nov 2004)

Ive been thinking about joining the army since i was 13. I'm now 17 and I'm waiting for my interview. I'm enlisting for the regular force cause i want to be part of a team and do something meaningful with my life. For now my plans are really basic , join the infantry to change my way of life   to something more challenging than working at sears, which is a very ...unclean... job. IT going to suck to leave mom and dad and all the little party's and video games behind :crybaby:, for a harsh and difficult grunt life   :threat: but ill be proud of what i have accomplish.
                                                                           
                                                         "deeds not words"


----------



## e_pelletier (15 Nov 2004)

i like your way of thinking kid, very mature, im in a simular boat but im not leaving my parents behind, worst then that, im leaving my kids behind.


----------



## scaddie (27 Nov 2004)

They'll call when you least expect it.


----------



## arctictern (30 Nov 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Guys just a quick question, do you feel the only way you can have a meaningful life is to be in the military?



I don't feel like the only way to have a meaningful life is to be military, It's that I  know that I could be working towards a career right now and the fact that I'm not makes me feel like I am wasting time.


----------



## maggiemagooo (1 Dec 2004)

well here's my 2 cents to that question ex-dragoon.... i'm 33 right now, and i have always wanted to join the military, but other things in life pushed that aside for awhile. I'm now in the process of getting it together to join , not because i think that it is the only way to make my life meaningful, but because i want to finally do some work that i can feel proud of and give me a sense of accomplishment. My llife is meaningful now.. i have family and friends that i have a very close relationship with, i do volunteer work in my community, and i have a great outlook on life that i share with people around me. But working at meaningless , unsatisfying jobs to just pay the bills( and it barely does that), is something i'm very tired of. I'm now at a point in my life that i am able to make the commitment to join , and i have had plenty of time to make this a very sound decision for my future. It will only make my life MORE meaningful.


----------



## Spazkatt (1 Dec 2004)

maggie said:
			
		

> well here's my 2 cents to that question ex-dragoon.... i'm 33 right now, and i have always wanted to join the military, but other things in life pushed that aside for awhile. I'm now in the process of getting it together to join , not because i think that it is the only way to make my life meaningful, but because i want to finally do some work that i can feel proud of and give me a sense of accomplishment. My llife is meaningful now.. i have family and friends that i have a very close relationship with, i do volunteer work in my community, and i have a great outlook on life that i share with people around me. But working at meaningless , unsatisfying jobs to just pay the bills( and it barely does that), is something i'm very tired of. I'm now at a point in my life that i am able to make the commitment to join , and i have had plenty of time to make this a very sound decision for my future. It will only make my life MORE meaningful.



A big A-MEN to that, Maggie


----------



## marshmanguy (21 Dec 2004)

What you guys said about lost forms and stuff.  I've had that happen, it got cleared up quickly.  All you gotta do is tell yourself that "the cell will come", cuz it will.  You don't know when but it will.


----------



## rittsR0178E (29 Dec 2004)

i hear ya about the waiting man, when i applied as an NCI OP i had to wait 2 and a half years before they called me.


----------



## Scott (29 Dec 2004)

mwhite said:
			
		

> Having a meaningful career makes you actually feel like your making a difference and been part of such a good team makes you feel like you've done something good with your life instead of working behind a desk your whole life not doing much.



You better learn something fast, sunshine, the people behind the desks, the ones who are "working behind a desk their whole lives not doing much" matter just as much as you do and make just as much of a difference. Being a part of a team means you should realize this, guess you have some work to do.



			
				Daryl J said:
			
		

> I don't feel like the only way to have a meaningful life is to be military, It's that I know that I could be working towards a career right now and the fact that I'm not makes me feel like I am wasting time.



IIRC, the CF tells you, in the employment package, that you should not quit your job or do anything drastic like that as the process could be long. So, if you want to work towards a career, do so, don't blame the fact that you aren't on the CF.


----------



## squirl (9 Jan 2005)

i am currently 17 and graduating in six months  i have wanted to be in the military since i knew anything about the military my great grandfather was in the regs so was one of my grandfathers, and my grandfather was an officer in the reserves and my father was also in the reserves. but i am not sure what i should do now... all these stories about the long waites..should i apply for the militia and the reg forces? and if i get into the militia go with them until i hear from the regs? if i hear from the regs..any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

